# My Partner & I - Just want it cured



## kewils (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi, please be gentle as this my 1st post.

I guess I should start with clarifying its not me who suffers with IBS-D, it's my long suffering girlfriend. The last 12 months have been hard for us (more so for her), I have seen my once outgoing girlfriend become a depressed ghost of herself. She suffers from IBS-D and from what I have gathered, very severe. To put the severity into perspective she visits toilets over 25 times a day (over the last year) and regularly suffers accidents. She has been given countless medications (she takes 18 Imodium type tablets a day at the moment) and none appear to help with the symptoms. She had rectal prolapse surgery at the start of the year and is still in pain every day from inflamed bowels, she has had gastro and colonoscopy's and is currently under 2 different consultants at 2 different hospitals who bounce her of one another. On top of this she has also had 10+ CBT sessions which appear to have had no help. She has followed FODmap diet and has been under the care of a dietician (down to just under 7 stone), but nothing seems to work. It appears the only option for her is to have a colostomy bag.

I don't know what other options there are for her?

From a personal point of view I have witnessed our relationship become just a 2 day a week chat for a couple of hours with no going out and any plans for doing anything out the window. I have now started planning holidays on my own as I need a break. I fear the relationship is fizzling out and I cant seem to do anything about it...

I guess the reason for writing on hear is really to understand if the longevity of the symptom's is normal and is there any way she can be helped?

Many thanks for reading


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Seem extreme. So sorry.

Probably there is much that can be done, but it's a lot of work and trial and error.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Be sure they check her gallbladder bile acid function... read this..

http://www.habbasyndrome.com/Habba_Syndrome_Diagnosis_Habba_Treatment_Location_Summit_NJ.html


----------



## kewils (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for reading and taking time to reply.I will ask(bile acid) her if this has been done.thanks


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

It can be normal. Just keep searching for the answers and try to understanding (and give her space!) when she is having a bad day.


----------

